# Seperate Work experience assessment by Engineers Australia



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

1. I have got my skills assessed from EA in 2010 and at that time I was working for OF's, an organization of Govt. of India. Then EA use to simply do skill assessment, they were not doing work experience assessment separately which they do now-a-days as an additional assessment service. 
2. I got promoted in 2012 and as on date I am working with the same organization.
3. As EA skill assessment outcome is valid for lifetime, I requested a fresh issue of outcome in April'2014 and got the same. 
4. With that assessment outcome and 11 years of experience in same organization, I claimed points for experience and got an invite on 7 Sep and lodged my visa on 24 Sep.

The MSA booklet on Engineers Australia website, posted and valid as on date states that "Engineers Australia has been authorised by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to provide an opinion about an applicant’s skilled employment claims as part of the skills assessment. However, the decision to award points for skilled employment remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection case officer, who may also need to review claims of relevant employment gained subsequent to the formal assessment".

Question:
Was that necessary for me that I would have got my work experience assessed separately or the EA letter of outcome and the 11 years experience in same organization will suffice?


PS: I have front loaded every thing viz, EA letter of outcome, CDR submitted to EA, experience letter from employer, promotion order of 2012, appointment letter of 2004, inter department transfer order of 2014, bank statement of salary a/c from 2006 onwards, ITR's (which were available), Form 16 and 26AS, etc..

Please give ur opinion regarding the question and if CO's asks me to get my work experience assessed from EA then whether he/she will allow me the time required by EA to do the assessment...........

EA team has responded as follows:
My query
Can I lodge my application for this assessment online under fast track mode as I have already lodged my visa application with old outcome letter on 24 September and the Case officer may ask for WE assessment immediately after my case is allocated to him/her.

EA reply
You cannot lodge your application online, you must lodge it as per the details below as you previously had a paper based application. There is no fast track fee for the additional assessments. The turnaround time is 3-4 weeks from the date we receive your application.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*EA IT Tax Exemption*

Hi,

My salary is below Taxable income. Now I would like to apply for EA Assessment both Education and Work Experience. I don't have Form 16 from my employer since the income is non-taxable income. But I have filed IT. My Form 26AS does n't have my tax deductor's (employer's) name since there is no deduction.

In this case, could somebody guide me what are the IT related documents should I keep for a positive relevant skill assessment?

Thank you!


----------



## Aki019 (Aug 11, 2016)

krrish123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My salary is below Taxable income. Now I would like to apply for EA Assessment both Education and Work Experience. I don't have Form 16 from my employer since the income is non-taxable income. But I have filed IT. My Form 26AS does n't have my tax deductor's (employer's) name since there is no deduction.
> 
> ...


hi krrish123,

Even i am in the same situation. my salary is less than income tax and i have 5 years of experience with that salary. 

2 week back i have filed and got reply for Extra document asking for TAX and PF which i don't have. Please let me know a way..


----------

